# The Sims: Mac=PC?



## Aeronyth (Mar 6, 2003)

I was just wondering if The Sims for Macintosh is basically the same as the PC version...seeing as it's not developed by EA.


----------



## Arden (Mar 6, 2003)

From what I've seen, they are.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 7, 2003)

actually The Sims: Mac>PC !

whats really great is that even though aspyr makes it, it has very few bugs/updates and every once in a while they add cool features like an in game camera so you don't have to take screen shots


----------



## Aeronyth (Mar 7, 2003)

That's cool.

Why doesn't EA just make the games for both platforms?


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeronyth _
> *That's cool.
> 
> Why doesn't EA just make the games for both platforms? *


Yeah, like blizzard does...heh..if all companie did that...then I would be one happen guy


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 16, 2003)

> _...then I would be one happen guy [/B]_


_ 

Er...happy. Not Happen. It should read "...then I would be one happy guy." Heh...lousy typos._


----------



## chevy (Mar 16, 2003)

Because not all companies decide to put resources in supporting 5% of the market. Therefore other comanies (like MacPlay) do it for these.

This process creates some delays, but also improves the quality of the games for Mac OS X.


----------



## Aeronyth (Mar 16, 2003)

Stridder, use the "edit" button next to the "quote" button to fix your typos.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aeronyth _
> *Stridder, use the "edit" button next to the "quote" button to fix your typos.  *



Oh, I know about that, and I would have used it too...but it said that you can only edit a post within 10000 or some odd minutesafter the post had been placed... heh...


----------

